
Windows Terminal (Preview) - hbcondo714
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/windows-terminal-preview/9n0dx20hk701
======
moocowtruck
is there non app store download?

~~~
hbcondo714
Their Github page lists only one download link to the Windows Store but you
could build it too

[https://github.com/microsoft/terminal](https://github.com/microsoft/terminal)

